# Cattle working facilities



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

Working on plans for new working facility for cattle. Does anyone have experience with Titan West alleys, tubs or chutes? 30 years old and looking to build something that I won't have to worry about for my lifetime. Thanks for any input you can provide.


----------



## GeneRector (Jun 4, 2008)

Howdy! I recommend that you plan for your needs not only for today but for what you may need in the future. Get the crowding tub and the rest of the corral where you can work cattle by yourself if you have to. Get a squeeze chute with a scale so that you can get accurate weights, etc. You might want to get a few estimates as well. Doing it right may cost a lot of money; however, I found out that it can cost a whole lot more doing it wrong. Best of Luck! Always, Gene


----------

